# Critique My Warmbloods Conformation



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Where is the link?


----------



## CadenJumper (Dec 10, 2014)

Here are the link to the images 
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Moderator's note:

further pictures from a duplicate confo critique thread have been merged with this thread


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He looks like a sweet guy. He's not trying very hard over the 3' vertical. I'm betting he can handle higher and wider. I don't care for using a standing martingale while jumping. Your boy has some muscling underneath his neck. Stay away from jumps for awhile and retrain for collection and for him to lighten on the bit and develop the crest of the neck, instead. Then you can throw away the martingale.
I'm leaving in the above comments, but I'm confused. Were those first three pictures with another rider?
If it's you in the last picture, he looks like a good match for you. YOU need work on getting weight in your stirrups, but I like your horse. =D


----------



## CadenJumper (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks! He's super sweet. I would like to go without a martingale but my trainer doesn't allow it, I'm thinking about moving barns and trainers so that I can have a little more choice with my horse. How should I go about getting him more collected? And yes all of the photos are with me and him, the first few are quite a bit older than the last one though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

those are hard to get a good idea of his conformation, since they are from odd angles and he's not standing squared. he is cute, and in a way, reminds me of the Irish Sport horse I used to ride; big head, straight hocks and large chest and gut. this guy is a bit straight necked, making it hard for him to NOT break at the 3rd vertebrae when he bends to the bit.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

not good pics for confo, but you already stated that. He looks thick necked, ties in low. 
I agree that he needs top line work , the 'collection' is odd looking in that photo.


----------



## CadenJumper (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for all of your opinions! I definatly have an idea of what I can start working on now, I'll try to get some better pictures and post a new thread tomorrow.


----------



## CadenJumper (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm redoing the thread with some pictures that will hopefully be easier to judge, thank you for all of your opinions!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Without writing a treatise on collection, what you want to do is train him exclusive on the flat until next Spring. Look up Dressage tests and train him to be obedient to your cues riding on the flat. Just by expecting your horse to halt, half halt, transition up and transition down between gaits and in between gaits he will be easier to handle on the jump course after a several month hiatus. People that train horses for H/J try to move them along quickly and the horse starts to think for himself and to rush jumps. THIS is why your instructor has you using a standing martingale for jumping. I'm not fond of riding with _any_ martingale, but most people jump with a running martingale
Kincade Hunter Breastplate - Statelinetack.com
which only comes into play when you choke up and otherwise the horse doesn't feel it. 
I don't care for either, but the running martingale will help you to control him.
Still, I think that he is a good partner for you. I believe that an off season training JUST on the flat will make him into an EXCELLENT partner for you, which is why I suggested this. =D


----------



## CadenJumper (Dec 10, 2014)

*Critique My Warmblood Gelding*

I previously posted another thread about Cadens conformation but the pictures were all old and very hard to judge, these photos aren't too much easier to judge but they are much more recent and hopefully easier to judge. Any and all opinions are welcomed! If you have any ideas on things that I could do to improve anything, please let me know! Thank you  

Extra information
Name: Caden
Height 16.1 
Age: 7
Breed: Warmblood
Discipline: Hunter OF/ Jumper


----------



## CadenJumper (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you! I will work on the for sure! I have been working a lot more on just simply getting him to stretch down and let him kind of 'swing' in his trot more because he does get excited and tense. I haven't been jumping for a while now and have been working mainly at the trot, I'm excited to start getting him working more and more thanks so much for the tips and ideas, by the way the new thread and pictures are up now


----------



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PNXXo5TFV4

This video was extremely helpful while learning to get my mare connected. These are the aids for connection, when done correctly they will always get your horse correctly connected. He may not be able to hold it for very long at first, so if he loses it, ask again. 
A couple of tips/things that I struggled with:
1. Closing your hand is NOT the same thing as pulling back. If your reins are short enough he should respond to you simply making a first.
2. Do not end the half halt until your horse stops resisting. 
3. When the horse responds correctly soften your elbows, less than half an inch, to reward him. Think that you're stretching the neck from the base to the poll.
4. Do not let him "pull you apart." If he resists by trying to pull the reins away from you think: shoulders back and down, feel his mouth in your elbows, and keep your hands still. Do not pull back, do not release. You may close your hands at your discretion.
5. Finally vary the length of his frame. Maybe ask him for a short connection for one 20 meter circle and then stretch him down the long side. Use your own judgement. 

I hope this helps! I wish someone had told me these things 10 years ago...unfortunately I was raised hunter jumper as well and dressage principles don't always make h/j trainer's curriculum.


----------



## CadenJumper (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you that was very helpful as soon as the weather permits I will start to work on this.


----------

